# Concern over breeder -- new recommendations please



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi-- it is great to know there is a place to come for,help. I posted a question before about whether I should bring my puppy home at 8 weeks or wait until after a planned vacation when the puppy would be over 12 weeks. Your responses were very helpful, but now that may be a moot point. The puppy is now 6 1/2 weeks old and I'm trying to schedule a visit. The trouble is that the breeder is notresponding to my email that I sent last Tuesday or my phone call from yesterday. I do find this disturbing and really don't know if we should do business with her. The $300 deposit is a concern, but more importantly, I think this might say something about how she is as a breeder and how she cares for and about her poodles.
We are ready to bring another little boy into our home. Our lovable and wonderful Reese passed on and we are now ready, but we want a healthy, well socialized puppy form a breeder we can trust.
Could you please tell me if you know of a breeder who has recently had Pups or is expecting them soon. Thanks--- we are so upset, but think we might have to move on 
Marcia


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not give up on the breeder just yet, unless you have other cause for concern. Computers break down, and phone messages go astray. I would call again - and again - until I got a response. A litter of pups of that age is time consuming, and may be causing sleepless nights - give her the benefit of the doubt until you are more certain there is something to worry about.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Re: Your deposit

She should respond to you after repeated calls with apologies and a reason for the delay. Yes, give her the benefit of the doubt and go from there. You want to visit and 6 and 1/2 weeks is early, but I would be anxious to see the babies, too!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have other concerns about this breeder? Does she do the recommended genetic health testing on the parents before breeding them? Does she show her dogs? Does she offer a health guarantee on the puppies?


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for your quick responses. I will do as you suggest, keep calling until I get a response. I hate to be a pest, but the breeder did tell me previously that I could visit this coming weekend and now does not seem to be keeping her word. Even of the timing is not good, I would expect some sort of a response. I understand, though, that she could be very busy.

She does do health testing and gives a two year health guarantee. I was able to look up the sire and dam on poodle pedigree and had the pup's COI computed. This might be my only other area of concern, but after reading numerous posts here, there seem to be different opinions on the issue.
The. 10 year COI is 9.22, but the prevelant bitch in the pup's ancestry (grandmother on sire's side --- great grandmother on mother's side ) has good test results and is healthy.

My main concern, though, is this stalled communication, but I will be patient and try to have a wait and see attitude! Thanks for reading my rant-- it feel's good to get my frustrations out,


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would continue calling & emailing. You did put a deposit on a pup & therefore the breeder has the responsibility of keeping up with the clients. My computer at home is down right now & I am at McD's to email & keep up with people. Don't give up you have money down on a pup. I think you mean a 10 Generation COI not 10 year. 9.22 is considered high for poodle's on the whole but in other breeds it is acceptable. If you post the sire & dam on here then there are very knowledgeable pedigree people that can do some digging but that might be a moot point since you already have a deposit down.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The average standard is higher than 9.22. That said, I looked for one under 5%, but up to 10% should be acceptable if the dogs in the line tested well. 

I would try several more times and give her the benefit of the doubt for a couple more days. Any more than that and I, too, would be concerned. Have you been getting any litter updates in the last few weeks? My breeder called me back within a day and often within a couple of hours when I had questions. Most breeders are like that. Even if your puppy is not well socialized, you will be getting her/him young so that shouldn't be too big of a concern, although a well socialized puppy is so much easier at first. 

Please let us know what happens! 

My breeder has a fullsized standard litter due (dam 23.5 inches, sire 25 inches- so average sized) the end of February, but I don't know where you are located. Also, that would make you wait another 4 months and you have waited long enough!


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I feel better just knowing I have knowledgeable people willing to help. Yes, 3Dogs, I meant 10'generation and I thank you for the correction . I am so new at deciphering these details. Outwest, we are located in the northeast and willing to drive for a good pup, but not to California! 
However, my son and his family live there and I am use to the " commute".

I am following everyone's advice--- will call again tomorrow and give her the benefit of the doubt. Hopefully, all will turn out well. If not, I know who to turn to----all of you. I will update any results, positive or not. Thanks again.
Marcia


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

*All is well*

I just wanted everyone who helped me to know that the breeder did email me new photos of our boy and I was able to speak to her on the phone today. Perhaps, she will let me visit tomorrow. Thanks to all of you, I learned how tiring it must be to take care of nine pups.
I know I'll be back with more requests for support-- thanks again---
Marcia


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is possible the puppies need a bath and trim.  Bathing, brushing and trimming 9 puppies is an all day affair. LOL


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad you got a response - I can imagine how for you every day until you get to see the pups is an eternity, while for the breeder they are whizzing past in a whirlwind of puppies, paper, playing and poos!


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I think I finally get it! She is probably so crazy busy that one day just blurs into another. I was dense and anxious ---I appreciate the gentle coaching


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Did you get to go visit them?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, we want to hear all about your visit. I am so glad to hear that it all worked out.


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

*Yes!*

I did get to visit after all --- after some effort. I guess the breeder knew that I was a sure thing since I was such a "pest" . I do have a photo, but not sure how to attach it. He is so cute! Thank you all for your support. We will be bringing him home next Thursday, the 26 th and returning him to the breeder while on vacation. We just couldn't wait till we got back! I will be asking lots of questions I am sure!
Thanks again and I will try to figure out how to get the pictur from my photo to this board--- did it


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

OH! He's FABULOUS! What a doll. He is going to be pure white, so pretty! I am so glad the breeder finally responded to you. He looks like a wonderful little guy. You must be so excited.  I know why you couldn't wait another month. LOL.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I win my bet! I didn't think you would be able to wait - and neither would I, with such a cutie!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy. 
I want to see all his pictures as he grows up, too.

Best wishes!


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Fjm---- you were right--- I even thought of,your comment on my first thread


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a glorious little baby! You are going to have sooooo much fun!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Your beautiful boy is waiting for you! Thanks for his picture.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooooh, what a beautiful baby boy! Don't forget to do your 52 weeks of photos!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

ohhh! so cute. Gotta love the puppy breath.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you are gonna enjoy this little guy so much. Get a big poodle comb and keep that coat as long as you can.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwwww! He's so cute! What a handsome guy. I can't wait to hear more about him when you get back from vacation. I'm glad it worked out for you with this breeder. It would be so heartbreaking to have to start the search over again when you came so close. Now, you have a nice, snuggly poodle to love! I am happy for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! He's adorable. Take a lot of pics because they grow up so fast.  Plus, we all need our daily puppy fix.


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

You are all so,wonderful-- finding this forum is incredible -- thank you for your support!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What a cute little boy!! It's hard to remember Huxley that size and he's only 8 months old now! We got him at 8.5 weeks, but they honestly just grow up WAY too fast!! Enjoy your precious baby and I'm so excited to see pics of him as he grows!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, SA, give us an update on your little man. Did you bring him home on the 26th? Pics, pics, pics--please!


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

*I did--I did*

and now we are leaving for vacation and I miss him already---let's see if i can get any photos here---I took the most recent ones on my ipad but can't seem to link it yet to this computer and the ipad won't let me post them on this board
( or i am inept?) Hopefully I managed to attach a photo--Archie is really a gem---thank you so much for asking!
I have tried but my photos keep attaching upside down! I don't understand why, but he is cute even this way! After vacation, i will further my efforts----


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love my iPad, but I don't even attempt posting photos from it. Way too much hassle. Archie is fabulous. Such an ice white! I hope you can enjoy your vacation and not pine about him too much. I can hardly stand it when I have to drop Beau off at the groomer for 3-4 hours!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

See, now you guys do understand. Thanks to my dogs, I don't take vacations. 
Although, I did take two dogs (shelties, mother and daughter) and two horses on my honeymoon.  We went camping.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's cute, even upsidedown! Have a great vacation.


----------



## Bob C (Feb 25, 2012)

fjm said:


> I would not give up on the breeder just yet, unless you have other cause for concern. Computers break down, and phone messages go astray. I would call again - and again - until I got a response. A litter of pups of that age is time consuming, and may be causing sleepless nights - give her the benefit of the doubt until you are more certain there is something to worry about.


To FJM

Just a quick comment. I'm new here and was looking through posts and came across the image of your papillon Sophie and Poppy your poodle. 
My wife freaked out when I showed her the picture and thought this was some kind of photo shop trick that put her papillon Mimi next to your poodle. 
I looking for a small standard female field poodle around 20" or so.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Bob C said:


> To FJM
> 
> Just a quick comment. I'm new here and was looking through posts and came across the image of your papillon Sophie and Poppy your poodle.
> My wife freaked out when I showed her the picture and thought this was some kind of photo shop trick that put her papillon Mimi next to your poodle.
> I looking for a small standard female field poodle around 20" or so.


LOL - definitely my Sophy! I wonder if Mimi is like her in character too? Sophy is very sweet natured, very socially confident and adept, and very, very determined!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Bob C.- Check out Louter Creek Poodles for Field Poodles. There are a few others out there as well. As for size ??? I don't know what the range of size is for the field Poodles but in general the 20" Poodle is far & too few inbetween. Thanks much to the current AKC ring tone of larger Poodles winning THAT is the way breeders are going. Too bad for those of us out there that want a small Poodle, we are pretty much screwed.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Bob C.- Check out Louter Creek Poodles for Field Poodles. There are a few others out there as well. As for size ??? I don't know what the range of size is for the field Poodles but in general the 20" Poodle is far & too few inbetween. Thanks much to the current AKC ring tone of larger Poodles winning THAT is the way breeders are going. Too bad for those of us out there that want a small Poodle, we are pretty much screwed.


As someone who has a 22 inch standard, I can attest that it is a fabulous size- big enough to be a big dog, but small enough to squeeze onto my lap with a little effort and some legs hanging over. I am trying to decide whether to go for increasing the size in any puppies, or perpetuating this wonderful size by carefully choosing a smaller male to breed my girl to eventually.

Pressure to have a larger poodle is pretty strong and sometimes I wonder what is wrong with the size I have. Why can't a more moderate size be as structurally sound and pretty as a big one?


----------

